# College Professor Seeks Gang Information ENC Quincy



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum. I have a degree in CJ and 2-other business degrees. I volunteered as an Aux. Police Officer for 5 years in the past. I also volunteered as a Probation Officer in Brockton, MA. I considered the LAPD at one point and participated in 2 ride-along programs with the CRASH unit. I saw gang activity from at least a half dozen gangs. 

While waiting to get on full-time, I went back to college and later landed a business job. I have been in business ever since. I'm 35 now and probably too old for the Civil Service. I have been out of the loop for a while...

I recently applied to teach part-time college business courses at night and I was ironically asked to help out with a couple CJ courses. I'm teaching a gangs course and I could use some up to date information regarding local (Mass) gang activity. If you're interested in passing info along, please send it to my college address at: [email protected] . 

If there are any gang detectives interested in a show and tell for my students, I can arrange for this to happen. 

Thank you and be safe!


----------

